# recover TRN number



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there any way to retrieve TRN number?

Forgot TRN option, responds that emails has been but user doesn't receive any email. Any other way to retrieve it?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

opfian said:


> Is there any way to retrieve TRN number?
> 
> Forgot TRN option, responds that emails has been but user doesn't receive any email. Any other way to retrieve it?


Dear *opfian*,
Probably you are using yahoo account for your visa application. And that is the reason.
Please contact [email protected] with your full name and DOB and passport number and follow this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/220345-lost-my-saved-application-id.html


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks dear


My frnd was facing this prob. You r rite, he is using yahoo mail


----------

